

You can't fake it anymore, these questions need answers - lclaude01

If you are so knowledgeable then why are you still an employee?<p>If you are so smart then why are you still an employee?<p>If you are so educated then why are you still an employee?<p>If you are so clever then why are you still an employee?<p>If you have so much experience then why are you still an employee?
======
bjdixon
Because I can still make a lot of money as an employee, participate in the
company stock purchase plan (shares that have an actual $ value), take
advantage of the generous medical/dental benefits package and work on my own
business on evenings and weekends. Mmmm. Having cake and eating it. Or maybe
I'm wrong and the only way to be successful these days is to be self employed?
I mean absolutely no disrespect to entrepreneurs, it certainly is an awesome
path to success, but it's not the only one.

------
vyrotek
Because sometimes there's more to life than a startup.

------
wladimir
Because I don't like dealing with the business side much.

------
bediger
My family needs really great health insurance (USA, where job and health care
go hand-in-hand).

